# Tonight Destin pass?



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone think its worthwhile to try the pass tonight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont know, but I know I will be out there (P'cola Pass) with a couple buddies and a rookie. Im thinking it will be good, but high tide is around 2230 so we will be out there around 1830 and will fish until high tide. We will be in a 22 ft Blazer Bay, Blue/White. Im sure if you dont see us, you will hear us. lol. Goodluck tonight. O*D*W


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks I hope its good tonight I figure it will be my last trip until spring. Good luck tonight and be careful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be out at the destin pass too. Gonna hit it early so hopefully we get somethin.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I went last Friday and didn't even see one. Its still fun being out there so I can't complain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Outgoing tide is better for the fish moving to the gulf. It takes less energy for the fish to move with the outgoing tide.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

You may get a couple but suspect it will be slow at best.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Took five nice ones wade gigging Thursday night, not thick but fish are still moving, lots of boats and other waders out there. They like to come up on the beach behind you it seems. Good luck!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Let us know how you do. I've gotten them in mid Dec. before so there will be some late ones heading out as ussual.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Update posted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------

